# Cecils Journel Of Mass Construction*



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so as some of you know my first cycle didnt go quite to plan, after getting a abcess on week 7. just returned back to the gym today after 9weeks off, not training and not eating properly. so going to go easy for a few weeks then start this off:

Going to start a y3t style of training. i will change the exersises around every 3week cycle, for example here will be my first 3weeks. I train mon,tues,thurs and fri.

*Week 1:** 4-8 reps*

Delts/Tricep

snatch and press

upright row

db shrugs

cgbp

dips

seated calf raise

20mins cardio

Back

deadlift

pullups

bb row

wrist twists

20mins cardio

Legs

squats

lunges

sldl

legpress calf raise

20mins cardio

Chest/Bicep

decline bb press

incline db press

seated machine press

chinups

db curl

wrist curls

20mins cardio

*Week 2:** 8-10 reps*

Same as above but different rep range.

*Week 3:** 20+ reps*

Delts/Tricep

Giant Set- side lats,front raises,rear flyes

super set- rope pushdowns,one arm pushdowns

standing french press

seated calf raises

Back

Super Set- straight arm pulldowns,rear pulldowns

Super Set- high/low rope pulls

Rest Pause- Pullovers

reverse grip curls (forearm)

Legs

Super Set- wide/narrow/single leg extensions

Super Set- wide/narrow/single leg leg press

Super Set- seated/lying curls

leg press calf raises

Chest/Bicep

Giant Set- flyes,cables,pullovers

peck deck

Superset- concentration curls,cable curls

wrist curls

*Now on to the diet:*

meal 1: 50g whey, 100g weatabix. 66 68 2 590

meal 2: BSD mass. 35 50 14 406

meal 3: 1 avocado 4 13 33 360

meal 4: 150g basmati, 200g lean mince, broccali, 1tbl evoo. 72 115 20 899

meal 5: BSD mass. 35 50 14 406

TRAIN.

meal 6: BSD mass. 35 50 14 406

meal 7: 150g basmati, 200g turkey, broccali, 1tbl evoo. 72 115 22 915

meal 8:cassein shake. 52 1 1 906

so totals for the day will be:

371 417 120 4888

**protein carbs fats kals

also take 4g fishoils, 2g glucosmine and mulivit.

*And the AAS:*

week 1-6 50mg dbol

week 3-15 500mg test

week 3-12 300mg deca

PCT of clomid/novla.

*My Stats*:

I currently stand at 5'9 around 83kg and about 10-12% bf.

Thanks for looking any questions just ask.



SC


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

well fook me somone is gonna come back with a super BOOM!  good luck matey


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers bro, hope so


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

was training today just really lightly, doing high rope pulls when i felt a slight twinge in my glute so i stoped straight away.

just hope its fully ok in a few weeks for me to start this.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok started the dbols today. going to keep this week just normal training and start y3t next week due to my shoulders feeling a bit sore today.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Sucks that you got an absess on your first injectable cycle m8.

Good luck with the training :rockon:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Why are you waiting til week three to start injecting, is the idea of a d bol kick start not to carry you over from first injection to point its in your system?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> *Now on to the diet:*
> 
> meal 1: 50g whey, 100g weatabix. 66 68 2 590
> 
> ...


Would check your diet again if I was you. Some of the macro's are out....Meal 8 for example is 221 cals and not 906

Meal 1 really 66g of protein from weetabix and a 50g shake??

Overall 5 shakes and 2 meals. You could do a lot better with your cycle by eating more food.

As for the cycle why start injecting on week three?

......Just some constructive criticism from what I've seen so far.

All the best with the cycle anyway and hope you don't get another abcess. Any idea what caused the abcess? Dodgy gear or bad injecting?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

abcess...that doesnt sound good im surprised you are doing an injectable again, think it would put me off for good!

what happened?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RyanClarke said:


> Why are you waiting til week three to start injecting?





GunnaGetBig said:


> As for the cycle why start injecting on week three?


^this is a little personal experiment of mine.

as for the abcess, all was going well last cycle then decided to jab gutes, dont know why it happened gear was good jab was good. the doctor and the surgon didnt know why it did either. so i wont be jabbing glutes anytime soon.

yeah cheers GGB going to have to look over my macros again quickly.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking forward to it mate.

any pics also? im 5'9 and about 80kg at 13-14% bf. would be cool to see 

good lcuk


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

na sorry no pictures this time.

and not the best start to the day today.

woke up got my shakes for the day ready, jumped in the shower and when i got out my mum had put them in the sink to soak. so no meal 2 today!! :cursing:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about the abcess...i am bricking it now!

good luck with everything


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cut half way through my finger yesterday with a stanley, just thought i would tell ya.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

starting the y3t tonight, gona be good. heavy delts and tris. 

and also starting the jabs on sat.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so delts and tris last night, went well feeling good today. i dont care what anyone says about light and high reps for calfs, heavy low reps is the way to go IMO.

looking forward to back later


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad your back to it mate. Keep up the good work and overcome your obstacles. Good luck with it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

back tonight was ok, doesnt really feel too worked. pushed as hard as i could but i dont know, will see tomorrow.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

suposted to be training legs tonight but cant now beacuse i forgot i got to go to a antinatial class tonight and now wont have time to train! :cursing:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> suposted to be training legs tonight but cant now beacuse i forgot i got to go to a antinatial class tonight and now wont have time to train! :cursing:


Make up for it tomorrow mate, unless you're training 7 days a week!?!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

got chest and bis tommorrow so might do a little legs on sat.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Best of luck with this pal,glad to see it hasnt knocked you too bad :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> got chest and bis tommorrow so might do a little legs on sat.


That's more the spirit. Barriers are sent to try us and you just have to overcopme them one way or another. Well done mate!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so chest and bis last night, was quite weak and on the bench only managed 8,7,6 reps of 100kg. but weight is going up i was 86kg/190lbs. 

also got 1st jab today a bit nervous but should be fine.

got a fun day of shopping today getting the last few bits for the baba


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

first jab tonight, was obviosly a bit scared because of last time. but everything went fine :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear bout the failed cycle last time mate, good to see you're back.

How about some pics? iirc you were getting quite big last time i was checking up on you


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Sorry to hear bout the failed cycle last time mate, good to see you're back.
> 
> How about some pics? iirc you were getting quite big last time i was checking up on you


cheers mate, been checking out your journal too 

not planning on doing any pics this time but might if you twsit me arm :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

get some up you sexy bastard!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

good chest and bis tonight. big and strong


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

first high reps tonight, felt great. fantastic pump and feeling like all of my delts and tris are fully worked! 

loving it so far


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

back was great tonight. great pump once again.

plus my delts and tris are killing from yesterday!

also got my superpump through today, buzzing still! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

also forgot to say im weighing 14st 4lb, = 200lbs!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

legs was 'great' tonight, by that i mean abosulte agony! :laugh:

couldnt walk after, had to call my mum to come pick me up! 

also got to ride 35mins to work tomorrow morning, going to be fun!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you started on the superpump mate? How's it going on it? Can you tell a difference and how long do the results last?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

you sexy BITCH!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

You gonna post what you did like weights and reps etc?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> also forgot to say im weighing 14st 4lb, = 200lbs!


Fat [email protected] 

Only just seen this thread mate...hope you are doing OK...when is the baby due?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

snakebulge said:


> Have you started on the superpump mate? How's it going on it? Can you tell a difference and how long do the results last?


yeah started it, i was using MRI Blackpowder before, and superpump is much better IMO for both pump and energy. and the first time i took it at about 6.30 ahd 4scoops and couldnt get to sleep until 3am! lol



Barker said:


> You gonna post what you did like weights and reps etc?


 well on the first page is what exersies reps and sets etc..



IanStu said:


> Fat [email protected]
> 
> Only just seen this thread mate...hope you are doing OK...when is the baby due?


 cheers, yeah im good pal, you? hows your back now?

babys due a week sunday, so scary times now :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

russforever said:


> you sexy BITCH!


 :wub:



God said:


> Pictures!  will be following


 yeah might get some this weekend if i can.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

done chest, bis earlier changed it about a bit because it was busy so i done:

flyes superset: incline/flat/decline

cables,peck deck: low/middle/high

pullovers

then normal bicep.

felt great again, im loving this routine so far!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey.... All sounds great mr...200lbs.. GET IN !!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

all is great, test/deca should be kicking in soon aswel


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> babys due a week sunday, so scary times now :lol:


You all ready for it then mate? :bounce:

Ours is due the day after,missus looking ready to pop


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lookin forward to the pics mate keep it up


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Alreet Russy :thumbup1:

Just had a quick read - cutting your finger off and an abcess all before page 3 ....see nowt changes then ye muppet :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with the ickle one - OMG how time flies eh huni :thumb:

[PS the imms say hi - they are currently living in a 7 bedroom detached house on the new estate beside me - pool and everyfink :lol: :lol: :lol: ..oh and where's me feckin KFC ?  ] x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

DNC said:


> You all ready for it then mate? :bounce:
> 
> Ours is due the day after,missus looking ready to pop


think so. aw thats grea pal. yeah i wouldnt be suprised if she comes out early!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Alreet Russy :thumbup1:
> 
> Just had a quick read - cutting your finger off and an abcess all before page 3 ....see nowt changes then ye muppet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


i know i know, well what can i say i cant be completely perfect all the time! 

cheers i know its come round so fast!

haha send them my love, tell them i hadent forgot about them, and we will go out soon i promice its just even harder for me to save up for your wicked zinger meal now i got a little one coming :thumbup1:

xx


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jabbed yesterday and have no pip what so ever! its great i normally have some even just a little but none today!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

delts and tris, i done:

miltary press

medium upright rows

bb shrugs

skull crushers

cgbp

was good again, getting some strength back, triceps pumped like a mofo as always!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just done back, and iv ripped my hands to shreds!

i done:

rack deads (knee hight) got 1x 220! very happy :thumbup1:

wide pull ups

row machine (http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.continentalfitness.com/store/images/LF-SeatedRowWhite.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.continentalfitness.com/store/saleupperbody.htm&usg=__1wet3OgqP0oZTk6Ty53o0XK0YsY=&h=610&w=432&sz=24&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=BFQOIxirri698M:&tbnh=154&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlife%2Bfitness%2Bseated%2Brow%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D620%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=533&vpy=217&dur=1822&hovh=267&hovw=189&tx=131&ty=162&ei=W9qPTInAJY3EswbrwqDRCw&oei=W9qPTInAJY3EswbrwqDRCw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0)

db rows

so was a good workout

feeling so hot all the time at the min, nearly passed out at work, and everyone else was wearing jumpers and jackets!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent work mate! 



solidcecil said:


> just done back, and iv ripped my hands to shreds!
> 
> i done:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i know i know, well what can i say i cant be completely perfect all the time!
> 
> cheers i know its come round so fast!
> 
> ...


LMAO I will let you off - tell ya what, when I see you - it's on me :thumb :xx


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

ripped your hands to shreds........wuss


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> LMAO I will let you off - tell ya what, when I see you - it's on me :thumb :xx


well hopefully see ya at the grandprix next year! then il be expecting my zinger strippers :thumbup1:



God said:


> Well done mate, keep it going. Get some pics up


 will do soon, just got to get my missus to take some



Khaos said:


> ripped your hands to shreds........wuss


 well tried to go as heavy as i could on rack deads without using my straps and got 180 then tried 200 and it just fell out my hands so they are pretty ****ed today.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Loving this so far. May try som Yoda training myself!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate. i love it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

had a little scare earlier, got woke up at 4am by my missus screaming. wrang the hospital and they told us to come in later because they thought she might be in labour got in at 7.30 and they sent us home at about 11, and just told us just to keep a eye out.

thought i was going to be a daddy today 

so not going to train tonight, going to look after my girfriend insted,because im nice like that


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

How many sets are you doing for each ? very interesting programme looking to do this myself soon  Hope the Baby comes soon


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Robbyg said:


> How many sets are you doing for each ? very interesting programme looking to do this myself soon  Hope the Baby comes soon


i normlly do 3 or 4 working sets each exersise, just going on how it feels so sometimes might do as little as 2 or sometimes 5 maybe 6 sets.

and cheers pal by the looks of it shes coming today. got to go hospitl within the hour.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

are the exercises you listed on page one the same as you are doing now or have you modified it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The exersises named on the first page was for the first 3weeks now i am changing them slightly, so am writing what i am doing in my posts from now on.

Also am sat in the delivery ward at the hospital and am expecting her to come out within the next 2hours!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

good man for lookin after your bird, congratz on the baby too!

When he pops out put some blue tac on each end of a pencil and make him/her curl it ha!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok shes out!

last night a healthy baby girl 7lb 5. baby Ava, shes the most beautiful thing i have ever seen (except in the mirror) 

so taking next week off from training.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats mate


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Great news Russell...realy thrilled for ya buddy :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats mate


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations on bringing a beautiful baby girl into the world all the best to you and your missus mate


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations mate. It's a life changing experience but enjoy every minute. My little boy was 2 yesterday and it only seems like yesterday when he was born! Treasure her cos she's here forever! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers, hopfully going back to gym next week. staying with my missus for the next two weeks so going to try out a gym by her, had a look today and looks alright.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

back at the gym tomorrow, dont know how well im gona do though. no sleep and a new gym!


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey fella! Congrats on the baby girl!!

Sorry to hear about the bad experience with the first cycle, definitely gonna come train with you soon, you still up in Reading?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok just been training when i get a free hour at the moment.

and cheers RYU, yeah i am mate. sounds good, give me a pm when your free.


----------

